

Show HN: Larus is a simplified Gunicorn clone - wonderfuly
https://github.com/wong2/larus

======
0x006A
How is performances compared to gunicorn?

~~~
wonderfuly
I have a simple test on my laptop using `ab`, larus is faster than
gunicorn(rps: 4000+ vs 2000+), I'll add that in README

